# Poljot Blue Angels 3133 Chrono



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Arrived this morning









Im not sure I really like it







Its a very well made watch and the dial is very nice, I guess I havent given it much of a chance yet though









We will see? ( I think I would prefer a white Strella







)


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I think I would prefer a white Strela too Jase







.

You never know, it might grow on you







.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks very nice indeed... though the non-working slide rule would annoy me.


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

That looks very nice that does









I'd tend to agree that the Strela just pips it though 

There is stilla 3133 chrono sized hole in my collection at the mo and I quite like the slide rule look - tho its a shame if its a non working one tho


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Great looking watch









Non-working slide is the only downside - not that I'd ever use a slide rule, I don't even use the timer functions on my chronos


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I like it







nice big crown and also like the edge of the case

By the way here is my Strela


----------



## alfinson (Feb 2, 2006)

PhilM said:


> I like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And here's mine!











Absolutley love it, now I'm looking for a Speedmaster and/or Seamaster 2264.50 though









The Blue Angel Poljot is also a very nice watch, tempting to get it also!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Swap you?


----------

